

Show HN: BESTIO - Quora for recommendations (collaborative favorites journal) - theianwhiteley
http://bestio.co

======
theianwhiteley
Why rely on Google when you can rely on people. Bestio is like a your own
personal Product Hunt - that doubles as a favorites journal. It merges a
Twitter style layout and streaming, with voting and a sophisticated search
engine.

